# Can i keep only one duck?



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

I was planning on getting chickens this year and i was wondering if i am able to have one duck alone without another duck. It would be kept with the 15 chickens we are getting


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I had a friend who just had one duck with her chickens and he did just fine.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I hate for any certain animal to be on it's own. Chickens are a completely different animal and don't speak duck language.  Will it be fine, yeah probably, but it would probably be so much happier with another duck buddy. I personally would get two.


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

I have one duck who prefers my geese, but otherwise my ducks shun the other birds. Chickens prefer dry conditions and ducks prefer wet, so a lone duck may head off on his own to forage. One duck may survive, but he will not thrive without another duck.


----------

